# ter ou haver?



## vjrodrigues65

Olá,

Na tradução da frase:

  	 	 	 	 	 	  "Aquiles podia ter sentido a mesma frustração"


qual das opções de tradução (se é que alguma) será a mais correcta:


1 -    	 	 	 	 	Aquiles podía haber sentido la misma frustración;
2 -    	 	 	 	 	Aquiles podía tener sentido la misma frustración?


Obrigado
(e as minhas maiores desculpas para o Mangato, pois chemei-lhe errada e estupidamente Manguito)


----------



## amistad2008

vjrodrigues65 said:


> Olá,
> 
> Na tradução da frase:
> 
> "Aquiles podia ter sentido a mesma frustração"
> 
> 
> qual das opções de tradução (se é que alguma) será a mais correcta:
> 
> 
> 1 - Aquiles podía haber sentido la misma frustración;
> 2 - Aquiles podía tener sentido la misma frustración?
> 
> 
> Obrigado
> (e as minhas maiores desculpas para o Mangato, pois chemei-lhe errada e estupidamente Manguito)


 

A segunda, em espanhol só se usa tener no sentido de possuir algo, nunca no sentido de existir nem na formação dos tempos compostos.

Abçs


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá de novo VJ
 
Em Espanhol o verbo “haber” é o único que se usa como verbo auxiliar nesses casos. Então, só a primeira opção é correta:

 
*Aquiles podía haber sentido la misma frustración.*
 
Parênteses: Achei engraçado o de “Manguito”, até porque o nosso amigo felino é “Man-gato”, mas um lusófono bem pode ler “Manga-to”, e já em Espanhol e com carinho: “Manguito”.  Um abraço para você meu caro Gato de Botas. 
 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## vjrodrigues65

muchas gracias amistad2008!


----------



## KHALIFAH

É verdade. Ainda que em Portugués do Brasil se utilize ter por haver, o significado em Espanhol de ter será sempre "tener", no sentido de possuir.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Parênteses: Achei engraçado o de “Manguito”, até porque o nosso amigo felino é “Man-gato”, mas um lusófono bem pode ler “Manga-to”, e já em Espanhol e com carinho: “Manguito”.  Um abraço para você meu caro Gato de Botas.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Houve uma vez em que o chamei de "Manga"....


----------



## vjrodrigues65

E a ti também Giorgio muito obrigado!


----------



## amistad2008

KHALIFAH said:


> É verdade. Ainda que em Portugués do Brasil se utilize ter por haver, o significado em Espanhol de ter será sempre "tener", no sentido de possuir.


 
Se bem que o correto seria utilizar o verbo haver nos tempos compostos pois assim manda a Língua Portuguesa, mas nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim. Todo mundo diz:

Eu tinha falado com ela. no lugar de Eu havia falado com ela.

Abçs


----------



## KHALIFAH

Obrigado. Vou exprimir a idéia assim: Para traduzir "Eu tinha falado com ela" em Espanhol existe *uma maneira só*: "Yo habia hablado con ella". Agora, não quero dizer exatamente que o fato de Vocês no Brasil falarem em "ter" por "haver" seja incorreto e que deve-se seguir a norma do Português clássico, de jeito nenhum!!........creio que terei de rever as minhas lições de Português por que não vou contrariar Você:--) Seja como for, são bemvindas as correções.


----------



## amistad2008

KHALIFAH said:


> Obrigado. Vou exprimir a idéia assim: Para traduzir "Eu tinha falado com ela" em Espanhol existe *uma maneira só*: "Yo habia hablado con ella". Agora, não quero dizer exatamente que o fato de Vocês no Brasil falarem em "ter" por "haver" seja incorreto e que deve-se seguir a norma do Português clássico, de jeito nenhum!!........creio que terei de rever as minhas lições de Português por que não vou contrariar Você:--) Seja como for, são bemvindas as correções.


 
Ups, no te estoy corrigiendo, estoy agregando información. Como dije lo correcto _sería...._  pero no hablamos como debería ser. No hace falta revisar tus clases de Portugués.

Abçs


----------



## vjrodrigues65

E no caso da frase seguinte, como é que será em ES:

"   	 	 	 	 	Não tem perdão quem matou" ?

Será errado escrever-se "No tiene perdón quien mató?"

Obrigado!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En este caso, "perdón" es algo que "quien mató" no tiene. Es decir que el verbo tener no está cumpliendo una función auxiliar, por lo que es correcto su uso, y sería incorrecto usar el verbo "haber".

Saludos.


----------



## amistad2008

amistad2008 said:


> Ups, no te estoy corrigiendo, estoy agregando información. Como dije lo correcto _sería...._ pero no hablamos como debería ser. No hace falta revisar tus clases de Portugués.
> 
> Abçs


 
Ahora sí, yo misma me estoy corrigiendo. Me confundí .... la utilización de "haver" está correcta pero no se ve a la gente utilizándolo. 

http://www.portugues.com.br/morfologia/classes/verbos/formacaotc.asp

Abçs


----------



## KHALIFAH

Valeu:--) esta discussão é mesmo engraçada, mas acho que até deve ser comum entre lingüistas porque o fundo da questão é complicado.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá a todos,

Gostaria de saber quando se usa esta forma de "haver" em Português. Desde quando em Português vocês usam "ter" para conjugar os verbos.

Quê eu haja, tu hajas ,ele/ele haja, nós hajamos, vós hajais, eles/elas hajam.(Conjuntivo/Subjuntivo presente)

Vocês puderem me dar alguns exemplos.

Obrigado a todos/as pelas respostas.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão anterior sobre o assunto. Veja acima dos seu post.


----------



## will.espmx

vjrodrigues65 said:


> Olá,
> 
> Na tradução da frase:
> 
> "Aquiles podia ter sentido a mesma frustração"
> 
> 
> qual das opções de tradução (se é que alguma) será a mais correcta:
> 
> 
> 1 -                            Aquiles podía haber sentido la misma frustración;
> 2 -                            Aquiles podía tener sentido la misma frustración?
> 
> 
> Obrigado
> (e as minhas maiores desculpas para o Mangato, pois chemei-lhe errada e estupidamente Manguito)



A diferencia del portugués que utiliza el verbo "ter", en español se utiliza el verbo "haber" en tiempos compuestos.


----------



## SãoEnrique

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Gostaria de saber quando se usa esta forma de "haver" em Português. Desde quando em Português vocês usam "ter" para conjugar os verbos.
> 
> Quê eu haja, tu hajas ,ele/ele haja, nós hajamos, vós hajais, eles/elas hajam.(Conjuntivo/Subjuntivo presente)
> 
> Vocês puderem me dar alguns exemplos.
> 
> Obrigado a todos/as pelas respostas.



Eu sei quê em Espanhol se usa "haber" mas eu gostaria de saber a quê serve "que eu haja, que tu hajas..." , sabendo quê em português usamos "ter" para conjugar os verbos.


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Eu sei quê em Espanhol se usa "haber" mas eu gostaria de saber a quê serve "que eu haja, que tu hajas..." , sabendo quê em português usamos "ter" para conjugar os verbos.



Sim, mas a substituição por '_ter_' como auxiliar dos tempos compostos não é absoluta. Há muitos casos em que podemos usar '_haver_' como auxiliar, se bem que esse uso dê à linguagem um colorido passadista (e, em todo o caso, é um uso minoritário. Ex: _'Tinha percorrido toda a cidade e não o havia encontrado'_). Além do mais, isso não quer dizer que '_haver_' não continue a ter outros usos. '_Haver_' pode ser usado no sentido de '_existir_', por exemplo, e aí não é habitualmente substituível por '_ter_', no português de Portugal (_'Havia um buraco na estrada e despistou-se'_). Aparece em expressões como _'há muito tempo que'_, _'houve tempos em que..._'. Usa-se noutras expressões que vêm do português clássico mas que ainda subsistem, como '_haver por bem (decidir, fazer, etc)_'. Por vezes é sinónimo de _'dar-se'_, _'sair-se'_, como em _'Houve-se mal com a experiência_', ou de '_enfrentar_', como em _'Terás de te haver com ele'_. Reportando-me ao tempo que cita, há expressões fixas com '_haja_', por exemplo, _'Haja saúde!_',_ 'Haja Deus', 'Haja luz!', 'F...., que Deus haja' (_referindo-se a alguém que já morreu_). _Não tem nada de anormal uma frase como _'Se bem que não haja notícia de incidentes, os responsáveis estão preocupados'. _'_Haver_' não é nenhum verbo morto nem moribundo. Poderia ficar horas a enumerar-lhe exemplos, embora julgue que não haja necessidade disso


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu estou em campanha ecológica para evitar a extinção do verbo "haver" no Brasil. Ninguém sabe mais usar o verbo haver.


----------



## Istriano

amistad2008 said:


> Se bem que o correto seria utilizar o verbo haver nos tempos compostos pois assim manda a Língua Portuguesa, mas nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim. Todo mundo diz:
> 
> Eu tinha falado com ela. no lugar de Eu havia falado com ela.
> 
> Abçs


 Sei não. Muita gente fala_ Eu já havia falado/visto/pago..._ até eu.
O verbo haver é usado só no_ Mais-Que-Perfeito_, e não com outros tempos compostos, sendo raríssimas formas como _hei dito..._


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá,


Obrigado a todos pelas respostas e exemplos quê vocês deram.Agora entendi uma boa parte disso.


Adeus e abraços.


----------



## Ipanema*

Poderia então dizer....: 

Se eu tivesse tido mais tempo eu teria feito outra coisa.....? 

Esta outra frase me soua muito mal: Se eu houvesse tido mais tempo eu havria feito outra coisa. Sería esta ultima frase mais correta mesmo que nao se use tanto?

Porque em Espanhol sería: Si yo hubiese tenido más tiempo, habría hecho otra cosa. 

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

_Se eu tivesse mais tempo eu teria feito outra coisa....._  é mais comum

com uns verbos ''modais'' (ter, saber, poder) é mais comum assim: _Se eu soubesse, teria comprado outra coisa..._

Com os demais:_ Se eu tivesse feito isso de outra maneira, não teria acontecido tamanha tragédia._


----------



## Ipanema*

Não sabia que con esses três verbos se usava dessa forma. Muito obrigada Istriano!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Tenho uma grande dúvida com Ter e Haver

Eu sei que posso usar os dos para os tempos compostos

Ele tinha dito, tinha feito (mais usado)
Ela havia dito, havia feito (menos usado)

Mas não posso usar ter com sentido de haver em outras situações?

Não tinha ninguém
Teve uma vez

O meu professor disse que nesses casos é melhor escrever haver

Não havia ninguém
Houve uma vez

Isso é mais parecido com o espanhol mas acho que nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## rafabevi

Pelo menos no Brasil o uso do TER é mais popular.  Então nos exemplos citados é perfeitamente normal dizer:

Não tinha ninguém lá.        /   Teve uma vez.


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *O meu professor disse que nesses casos é melhor escrever haver
> 
> Não havia ninguém
> Houve uma vez
> 
> Isso é mais parecido com o espanhol mas acho que nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.*



O seu professor é português? Essa é a forma de dizer habitual em Portugal. Nós, de facto, não usamos '_ter_' nesses dois casos, mas sim '_haver'._


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> O seu professor é português? Essa é a forma de dizer habitual em Portugal. Nós, de facto, não usamos '_ter_' nesses dois casos, mas sim '_haver'._


*Não ele é do Rio, mas diz que fica melhor escrever desse jeito.*


----------



## Istriano

Não fica melhor, fica formal (quase como usar o tu ou vosotros na Argentina). Já escrevia o nosso poeta mais famoso:



> Tinha uma pedra no meio do caminho.


*Carlos Drummond de Andrade *


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Istriano said:


> Não fica melhor, fica formal (quase como usar o tu ou vosotros na Argentina). Já escrevia o nosso poeta mais famoso:
> 
> 
> *Carlos Drummond de Andrade *


*Sim, fica muito formal, foi isso o que eu lhe disse.

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Não fica melhor, fica formal (quase como usar o tu ou vosotros na Argentina). Já escrevia o nosso poeta mais famoso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinha uma pedra no meio do caminho.
> 
> 
> 
> *Carlos Drummond de Andrade *
Click to expand...


Curiosamente, essa é uma frase em que em Portugal também poderíamos usar, com bastante probabilidade, o _'ter'._


----------



## Alentugano

No lugar onde vivo, o mais comum seria, na linguagem do dia a dia, _Estava uma pedra no meio do caminho/No meio do caminho estava uma pedra_. Portanto, nem tinha, nem havia.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Curiosamente, essa é uma frase em que em Portugal também poderíamos usar, com bastante probabilidade, o _'ter'._


Eu diria, baseado na minha percepção, que, nesta situação, nem o ter nem o haver são muito usados na linguagem coloquial informal. Mas o verbo estar, sim, penso que é mais comum num registo descontraído.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Eu diria, baseado na minha percepção, que, nesta situação, nem o ter nem o haver são muito usados na linguagem coloquial informal. Mas o verbo estar, sim, penso que é mais comum num registo descontraído.



Também não disse que fosse o mais comum, mas não rejeitaria nem _'ter_' nem '_haver_'. A mim, podia sair-me qualquer dos três.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Também não disse que fosse o mais comum, mas não rejeitaria nem _'ter_' nem '_haver_'. A mim, podia sair-me qualquer dos três.


Bom, eu só disse aquilo que julgo ouvir mais vezes, no lugares onde me movo, mas também não rejeitei nenhuma das hipóteses 
É curioso que, quando usamos o ter, há sempre um sujeito subentendido. Isto é, o verbo _ter _que, de facto, pode ser entendido como existir ou haver, na realidade, possui mesmo o sentido de _ter_: (Eu) cheguei lá e tinha uma pedra no meio do caminho.
No restaurante/snack bar: _Por favor, (a/o senhora/senhor) Tem sopa? 
_É engraçado, pois esta última situação já se passou comigo várias vezes, quando no estabelecimento trabalha uma empregado/a de mesa de nacionalidade brasileira: quando eu pergunto _Tem isto/aquilo?_, eles respondem sempre _Tem/Não tem_, em vez de _Tenho/Não tenho_, que seria o mais comum em Portugal.


----------



## Istriano

Bem engraçado.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Alentugano said:


> quando no estabelecimento trabalha uma empregado/a de mesa de nacionalidade brasileira: quando eu pergunto _Tem isto/aquilo?_, eles respondem sempre _Tem/Não tem_, em vez de _Tenho/Não tenho_, que seria o mais comum em Portugal.


*Em Portugal "tem" não é sinônimo de "há" como no Brasil?*


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Em Portugal "tem" não é sinônimo de "há" como no Brasil?*



É, mas nós usamos a primeira pessoa do singular, os brasileiros a terceira


----------



## Istriano

É possível usar _você _impessoal, mas não se usa em perguntas 

_Tem  muitas praias bonitas no Rio. / Você tem muitas praias bonitas no Rio._


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> É, mas nós usamos a primeira pessoa do singular, os brasileiros a terceira


*Não entendi isso.*


----------



## anaczz

A diferença a que o Carfer se refere é que no Brasil essas frases têm sujeito indeterminado e em Portugal não:

Em Portugal:
- (vocês/você/tu) Têm/Tem/Tens guaraná?
- (Nós/eu) Temos/Tenho.

No Brasil:
- Tem guaraná?
- Tem.
  (eventualmente alguém pode responder "temos", mas o mais normal é "tem".


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> A diferença a que o Carfer se refere é que no Brasil essas frases têm sujeito indeterminado e em Portugal não:
> 
> Em Portugal:
> - (vocês/você/tu) Têm/Tem/Tens guaraná?
> - (Nós/eu) Temos/Tenho.
> 
> No Brasil:
> - Tem guaraná?
> - Tem.
> (eventualmente alguém pode responder "temos", mas o mais normal é "tem".


 É isso mesmo.


----------



## pelus

Também  eu, não entendo.

Os Mestres tem que dar exemplos, assim nós mais entenderemos.
............
_CITA: 
Em Portugal:
- (vocês/você/tu) Têm/Tem/Tens guaraná?
- (Nós/eu) Temos/Tenho_.
_
No Brasil:
- Tem guaraná?
- Tem._
.........

Traduzco lo hablado en Brasil:
_-Tiene guaraná?
-Tiene._

¿Esa sería la respuesta, y no "_Tengo"_?
...................
ter-haver é mesmo o meu grande "_intríngulis_".

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Ignacio_arg

¿





pelus said:


> Também  eu, não entendo.
> 
> Os Mestres tem que dar exemplos, assim nós mais entenderemos.
> ............
> _CITA:
> Em Portugal:
> - (vocês/você/tu) Têm/Tem/Tens guaraná?
> - (Nós/eu) Temos/Tenho_.
> _
> No Brasil:
> - Tem guaraná?
> - Tem._
> .........
> 
> Traduzco lo hablado en Brasil:
> _-Tiene guaraná?
> -Tiene._
> 
> ¿Esa sería la respuesta, y no "_Tengo"_?
> ...................
> ter-haver é mesmo o meu grande "_intríngulis_".
> 
> _María del Carmen (Pelus)
> Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


*En Portugal "tem guaraná?" sería en español "¿/Usted/ tiene guaraná?"

Y en Brasil "Tem guaraná?" sería en español "¿hay guaraná?"

En Brasil usan muchas veces el verbor "ter" con sentido de "haver" pero en Portugal no

Brasil: Não tem ninguém na rua
Portugal: Não há ninguém na rua

Creo que es eso.*


----------



## pelus

Ignacio_arg said:


> ¿
> *En Portugal "tem guaraná?" sería en español "¿/Usted/ tiene guaraná?"
> 
> Y en Brasil "Tem guaraná?" sería en español "¿hay guaraná?"
> 
> Creo que es eso.*



Entonces:
_
- Tem guaraná?
- Tem._

_-Tiene guaraná?
-Tiene._

Sería :
_-Hay guaraná?
-Hay.
_
_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## okporip

pelus said:


> Entonces:
> _
> - Tem guaraná?
> - Tem._
> 
> _-Tiene guaraná?
> -Tiene._
> 
> Sería :
> _-Hay guaraná?
> -Hay.
> _
> _María del Carmen (Pelus)
> Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _



Exatamente, Pelus. No Brasil, a pergunta "Tem guaraná?" tende a ser entendida como "Hay guaraná?" (verbo "ter" com o sentido de existência). Se alguém, por acaso, quisesse formular a mesma pergunta utilizando o verbo "ter" no sentido de posse, o mais natural é que colocasse algo antes do verbo: "O senhor (a senhora/ você) tem guaraná?".


----------



## Vichinho

Oi gente
Tenho uma dúvida, li tudo o forúm mas que passaria se há 2 "Haber" na oração?  como seria em português?

*No había habido calor hasta hoy día*


----------



## Carfer

O auxiliar em português é, também aí, _'ter': 'Não tinha havido calor'._


----------



## Vichinho

Carfer said:


> O auxiliar em português é, também aí, _'ter': 'Não tinha havido calor'._


Mas em português do Brasil poder ser "Não tinha tido calor" ? 
Digo do Brasil porque entendo que o uso de verbo "Haver" ta mais extinto


----------



## patriota

Os brasileiros dizem: "_Não tinha *feito *calor_". 

Hace calor


----------



## Carfer

Quanto ao Brasil, os brasileiros dirão.
Quanto a Portugal, '_Não tinha tido calor até ao dia de hoje'_ significa que não o tinha sentido até hoje. '_Ter calor/frio/fome/sede/sono' _é senti-los. Aí falamos de sensações. Já '_Não tinha havido calor até ao dia de hoje'_ significa que hoje é o primeiro dia quente. '_Haver/fazer/estar/ calor/frio/mau tempo/bom tempo/' _refere-se à meteorologia.


----------



## Vichinho

Carfer said:


> Quanto ao Brasil, os brasileiros dirão.
> Quanto a Portugal, '_Não tinha tido calor até ao dia de hoje'_ significa que não o tinha sentido até hoje. '_Ter calor/frio/fome/sede/sono' _é senti-lo. Aí falamos de sensações. Já '_Não tinha havido calor até ao dia de hoje'_ significa que hoje é o primeiro dia quente. '_Haver/fazer/estar/ calor/frio/mau tempo/bom tempo/' _refere-se à meteorologia.


Obrigado amigos.


----------



## Ari RT

Vichinho said:


> Oi gente
> Tenho uma dúvida, li tudo o forúm mas que passaria se há 2 "Haber" na oração?  como seria em português?
> 
> *No había habido calor hasta hoy día*



Pela eufonia, tendemos a evitar a repetição. Havia havido, terá tido, tem tido... Se o verbo principal é um, vai o outro como auxiliar e vice-versa. Não é uma regra, chamemos a isso uma "tendência" de uso, de fundo estético.
- Até o ano que vem, todos os meus amigos já haverão tido a Covid-19.
Cuidado com haver significando existir. Vai no singular, como em Espanhol, e o auxiliar (qualquer auxiliar) o acompanha.
- Tem havido dias nos quais eu não saio de casa = Há dias (e continua havendo) nos quais eu não saio de casa.


----------



## Vichinho

Ari RT said:


> Pela eufonia, tendemos a evitar a repetição. Havia havido, terá tido, tem tido... Se o verbo principal é um, vai o outro como auxiliar e vice-versa. Não é uma regra, chamemos a isso uma "tendência" de uso, de fundo estético.
> - Até o ano que vem, todos os meus amigos já haverão tido a Covid-19.
> Cuidado com haver significando existir. Vai no singular, como em Espanhol, e o auxiliar (qualquer auxiliar) o acompanha.
> - Tem havido dias nos quais eu não saio de casa = Há dias (e continua havendo) nos quais eu não saio de casa.


E por exemplo:  Estas pessoas nunca tinham tido um computador?  Você achas que podería ser melhor de outro modo?


----------



## Carfer

Vichinho said:


> E por exemplo:  Estas pessoas nunca tinham tido um computador?  Você *acha* que poder*i*a ser melhor de outro modo?


No português de Portugal está bem.


----------



## Vichinho

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal está bem.


Tens algum foro o me pode explicar porque é "Acha" e não "Achas"?  Muitas vezes venho uma lista de conjugações e aí aparece "Achas" pra conjugação de VOCÊ/TU.


----------



## Carfer

'_Você_' pede sempre a terceira pessoa (no caso '_acha_'), '_tu_' a segunda, '_achas_'. Julgo que pode encontrar alguns exemplos brasileiros de '_tu acha_', misturando o pronome da 2ª pessoa com a 3ª do verbo (os colegas de lá me corrigirão se assim não for), mas não estão de acordo com a norma.
Achar - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Que listas são essas?


----------



## Vichinho

De conjugações de todos os verbos


----------



## Carfer

Bem... assegure-se que provêm de uma fonte fiável  (do que duvido se, de facto, conjugam '_achas'_ com _'você_'). Na internet há muita fancaria. Confira as conjugações num dicionário reputado (há vários em acesso livre na net).


----------



## Vichinho

Carfer said:


> Bem... assegure-se que provêm de uma fonte fiável  (do que duvido se, de facto, conjugam '_achas'_ com _'você_'). Na internet há muita fancaria. Confira as conjugações num dicionário reputado (há vários em acesso livre na net).


E uma pagina de as recomendadas pelo forum. Igualmente a conjugação com "Tu" e também a de "Você", né?


----------



## Carfer

Mas qual delas? Dicionários, nenhum seguramente.


----------



## Vicho20

Sou o Vichinho, esqueci a senha. kkkk
Não posso enviar links, mas é uma página só de conjugações. (Tentare envia-lo)

Conjuga-me . net


----------



## Carfer

Tem de ver melhor, porque a conjugação em conjuga-me.net está correcta, _'tu achas/você acha' _e não_ 'você achas':
eu acho
tu achas
ele/ela/ você *acha*
nós achamos
vós achais
eles/elas/ vocês _*acham*


----------



## Vicho20

Carfer said:


> Tem de ver melhor, porque a conjugação em conjuga-me.net está correcta, _'tu achas/você acha' _e não_ 'você achas':
> eu acho
> tu achas
> ele/ela/ você *acha*
> nós achamos
> vós achais
> eles/elas/ vocês _*acham*


Ahhhh, agora entendo. Então "você" não tem a mesma conjugação que "Tu". 
Muito obrigado


----------



## Alecm

Vicho20 said:


> Ahhhh, agora entendo. Então "você" não tem a mesma conjugação que "Tu".
> Muito obrigado


Tiene la misma  función en Brasil, pero você se conjuga como la tercera persona.

El equivalente de "você" es "usted", pero al contrario del español el uso no es para nada formal en Brasil. El uso de "tu" en Brasil permanece, pero es regional. "Você" es más estándar, por así decirlo.


----------

